# What's in Your Airlock?



## PPBart (Nov 25, 2009)

I typically use the 3-pc plastic airlocks (think they are called "Econolocks") that have a bit of liquid in the chamber. For those who use this type, what liquid do you use for the gas barrier?


----------



## Sacalait (Nov 25, 2009)

Water always.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 25, 2009)

I use a bit of metabisulphate in mine.. sanitiser strength.. and then it doesn't matter if a bit gets sucked back into the wine when I move the plastic carboys.

Allie


----------



## rocket man (Nov 25, 2009)

I've always used water but I was thinking of switching to vodka.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 25, 2009)

I always use water and was thinking of switching to K meta sanitizer strength.


----------



## Leanne (Nov 25, 2009)

K-meta every time.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 25, 2009)

rocket man said:


> I've always used water but I was thinking of switching to vodka.



I'm thinking along those same lines, also. So far I've always used a sanitizer solution (couple of C-tabs in a gallon of water).


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Nov 25, 2009)

water every time, so far no troubles. knock on wood!


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 26, 2009)

KMeta sanitizer.


----------



## NSwiner (Nov 26, 2009)

I was wondering why you would put sanitizer in your air lock that but possible get into your wine . Don't think I would want that to happen . I only use water .


----------



## xanxer82 (Nov 26, 2009)

NSwiner said:


> I was wondering why you would put sanitizer in your air lock that but possible get into your wine . Don't think I would want that to happen . I only use water .



i use kmeta solution because it's inconsequential if it gets sucked into the wine from the airlock because it's such a small amount. Using water could possibly lead to bacteria or mold entering through the airlock. Vodka is ok but needs to be checked more often for evaporation.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2009)

Sulfite solution here also or some 190 proof for bulk aging as it doesnt evaporate much.


----------



## winemanden (Nov 26, 2009)

Mostly I use plain water, but having been away on vacation in the summer and come home to find a dry airlock, I use 50/50 water + glycerine when the weather is hot. I find this doesn't evaporate as quick as plain water.

Regards to all, Winemanden.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2009)

I would stray from plain water as that can contain bacteria in it right from your well or what ever system you have and there is allowable amounts of this but once it sits long enough stagnant they can explode into a colony just like your yeast. A little sulfite in that water kills almost every bit and if yiu have a high or low pressure storm front in your area it can cause our wine to expand up into your airlock and contaminate your wine.


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 28, 2009)

The cheapest vodka i can find.That way i dont drink it


----------



## mcr23 (Nov 30, 2009)

cheesecake said:


> The cheapest vodka i can find.That way i dont drink it



Def this


----------



## nyeguy (Apr 10, 2010)

I was using water, but I have come upon a rather larger supply of vodka. Since I don't drink vodka very often I will be filling airlocks with it for now on. I also heard that the vodka will not evaporate very quickly at all compared to water for aging purposes.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2010)

Water is not a good idea, it can get contaminated easily. Vodkas and stuff like that are good or just k-meta solution that you should have a plentiful supply of at any time.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 11, 2010)

I have used water everytime. That's what I was taught. Wouldn't the K-Meta evaporate over time.

10 months ageing is a long time with water. I regularly check on them though.


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 11, 2010)

I used water in the past until I found random globs of yuck floating in an air lock. The weather here is pretty mild so they don't really dry out but now I use sulfite solution. I even run across the occasional drowned ant in my air lock.


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have been using water but the more I read on here the more things I do differently. When I rack the zinfandel this week I will be changing to sanitizer. I always have some on hand so no big deal and why risk it? When I move the plastic carboys I pull out the airlock till I get them where they need to be and change the water in them anyhow. Then nothing gets sucked into the bottle.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 11, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> I used water in the past until I found random globs of yuck floating in an air lock. The weather here is pretty mild so they don't really dry out but now I use sulfite solution. I even run across the occasional drowned ant in my air lock.



That must have been a small ant. Do you use your lids?


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 12, 2010)

I started with water, until the plastic bottles sucked some back in when I moved it. So now it's the vodka type stuff. Unless it's too good and then I drink it.
I've thought about using Spit, that way you never have to worry about friends wanting your wine.


----------



## Buffalobrewer (Apr 12, 2010)

I came over from the brewing world and use starsan. I didn't see it used in any of the posts in this thread. Is it bad to use with wine?


----------



## TheTooth (Apr 13, 2010)

Nothing wrong with using Starsan for wine. I use it all the time for sanitizing my equipment because it's cheaper than using K-Meta.

I use cheap vodka in my airlocks, though. I'm sure it's no better than using starsan, but it's what I do.


----------



## timothyg (Oct 11, 2011)

Torch404 said:


> I used water in the past until I found random globs of yuck floating in an air lock. The weather here is pretty mild so they don't really dry out but now I use sulfite solution. I even run across the occasional drowned ant in my air lock.



I used a sulfate solution in my air lock however it still caused some whitish globs to develop. Does anyone know if this is an issue?

I just cleaned out the airlock and replaced it with "newer" sulfate solution.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 12, 2011)

You should be fine but I had experienced that awhile ago with my 1 year aging of reds. White floaters. Cleaned it out, added a pinch of sulfite to the wine since I removed the airlock and reattached.

Now at about 6 months I add 1 grain of sulfite to all of my airlocks aging for a year. Never again the UFO's. Just remove the cap, and drop it into the solution. I use a mix of water and sulfite in my airlocks.


----------



## lloyd (Oct 12, 2011)

I have been wondering if a 50/50 mix of vodka and glycerin The vodka would keep it sterile and the glycerin would keep the vodka from evaporating. if it was sucked back into the wine it would not hurt anything.


----------



## J-Gee (Oct 13, 2011)

Lloyd...you might want to ensure that the glycerin doesn't attract anything due to it's "sweetness" or it's ability to absorb moisture(or adverse odors) from the air.
I use water or k-meta solution,but have no preference.


----------



## timothyg (Oct 13, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> added a pinch of sulfite to the wine since I removed the airlock and reattached.



I like that idea. Never thought about it, however it sounds like a good idea.


----------



## sevenal (Oct 13, 2011)

*I use*

A smudge of potassium metabisulfite in some water, but only be ause the wine store guy told me to do that or Vodka?


----------

